# Rooting a VZW Galaxy Tab



## ericatomars23

I have a VZW tab, I've heard that rooting the verzion tab is nothing but trouble, super unsafe and im not looking to add a nice paper weight to my desk. So my question is whats the safest way to root it and whats a good ROM for it.


----------



## 1techydude

I flashed a pre rooted software version through Heimdall. really quite easy and no issues. Not sure If z4root will owrk but you could try it. I am currently running KhasMek's ported version of CM7 on my tab. It has its issues of course but love CM7. I think I will have to trade up to the 10.1 but we will see.


----------



## dansan

i made a video on me doing my friends tab earlier today. check it out


----------



## Rolfsted

I used z4root an my tab so as to connect to my Droid X through an adhoc wifi. No problems at all. I'm rooted now through Heimdall. Now have a nice ROM installed from Kousch.


----------

